# Unable to Save from CMOS Setup Utility



## cybercytes (Mar 18, 2007)

*Unable to Continue after Save from CMOS Setup Utility*

I am unable to continue after a SAVE & EXIT from the Award - Phoenix CMOS Setup Utility.

When doing a SAVE & EXIT or F10
dialog asks Y/N ?
After doing a Y & ENTER the screen just hangs.

If I skip the CMOS Setup Utility at boot (F1)
the boot continues as expected
system runs stable.

ECS 865G-M mobo (478)
Celeron D 345 (3.06)
2GB DDR
new BIOS chip
good battery
all jumpers correct
Tried flashing to different BIOS version
Tried several new keyboards, PS/2 & USB.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Make sure the cmos battery has at least 3V, its not uncommon to buy new ones that are not (been on the store shelf too long) Make sure the cmos jumper is on in the correct position in in securely.....other than a bad bios flasj I can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Is your system overclocked?


----------



## alabamaman79 (Mar 6, 2007)

Why do you have a new BIOS chip? Also, what happened when you tried flashing the BIOS? Was it successful/unsuccessful, and what message did it give you? Did you flash the BIOS before or after installing the new chip?


----------



## cybercytes (Mar 18, 2007)

The board is on a test bench
minimal hardware
good battery
good flash
both jumpers correct
clock 133x23 (~3.06)

The boot stops with this warning message:
Warning! CPU has been changed
Please re-enter CPU settings...........

I use delete to enter CMOS Setup Utility
select optimized defaults
accept the Yes and enter
select SAVE & EXIT or F10
accept the Yes and enter

then system hangs

Ctrl-Alt-Del

reboot does the same thing


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Are you sure the cpu is supported by the board/bios?

Try removing the battery,unplug from the wall outlet then clear the cmos with the jumper, leave it like this for 30 minutes to ensure a good clear.

start up and enter bios and load the optimized defaults, make sure you save when you exit


----------



## cybercytes (Mar 18, 2007)

Doby said:


> Are you sure the cpu is supported by the board/bios?


Intel Celeron D 345 (Prescott) 3.06 GHz (256K,533MHz,Socket 478) YES 
http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Support/CPU_Support_Model.aspx?detailid=411&MenuID=69&LanID=9



> Try removing the battery,unplug from the wall outlet then clear the cmos with the jumper, leave it like this for 30 minutes to ensure a good clear.


done



> start up and enter bios and load the optimized defaults, make sure you save when you exit


done
hangs
still unable to save

I tried slower CPUs without a problem.
So, maybe this board does NOT support the Celeron D 345.
I'm beginning to think that it's an error on their CPU support list.
Although the 3.06 will run fine if I bypass the CMOS setup.

Interesting to note, this board recognizes a Celeron D 350 (3.20GHz) and will run it also if I bypass the CMOS setup.

I think what is needed is a different BIOS version than what is spec'd.
Maybe someone that's been there will see this and tip me off.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

well you certainly have done your homework and I think you are right, either the board don't support that cpu and they have it listed wrong or you need a different bios.

I don't know the board and I ain't as good with intel products as amd so sorry could not be of more help.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Ahhh, I see what you mean the 350 ain't on the supported list and acts the same way,,,,,,,,, I am still thinking but I don't know who I could ask for help on this one.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

What is your cpu voltage set to....try auto


----------



## cybercytes (Mar 18, 2007)

twajetmech said:


> What is your cpu voltage set to....try auto


CPU Vcore - 1.37v
1.5v - 1.56
3.3v - 3.42
5.0v - 5.05

I don't see anyplace to set/change it.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

It should be in the bios, look in the advanced area...wish I could be more spesific, I'm not familiar with your mobo, but there should be an area to allow for cpu voltage adjustment, ref your mobo manual or download it from the ecs website if you can


----------



## alabamaman79 (Mar 6, 2007)

Were you having this problem before you changed the BIOS chip? Are you certain your fastened the chip down correctly?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Tell us about the ram installed. size make ect.


----------



## cybercytes (Mar 18, 2007)

ECS relies, this situation usually occurs when either the memory or cpu are incompatible.

NOTE: both the memory and cpu used are new, and on their compatibility list.

You figure....


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Cyber:


Two weeks ago I had the exact same trouble with an asus A8N-sli deluxe motherboard when using the DOS flashing utility
first time EVER i have had a failure of any type with the DOS utility I have had plenty of floppers with the windows based flashers but never DOS

I have found the best way to adress these problems is the easy way, go to ebay and do a search for "bios Chip" you can buy a new bios chip for about $15.00 with shipping and they will flash it to which ever bios revison you want, ask them to include a bios extraction tool to make life easy! 


http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Progr...0100445608QQcategoryZ1244QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://www.biosflash.com/e/bios-chip-removal.htm


----------

